

I'm a decent engineer with an MBA looking for a company to pour my heart into. - temp02384

I'm a decent software engineer with an MBA in entrepreneurship looking for a company to pour my heart into. I worked for an internet startup that was acquired by a large corporation 6 months ago.  The money isn't worth it, I want to get back to the time when I was working to change the world.  I have solid experience with python, php, mysql, ubuntu and consider myself capable in dealing with the entire stack.  The entire stack for me not only includes hardware to OS to server and client side languages - it also includes mvp, company culture and biz dev.  Working on what I care about takes a large precedence over financial gain upfront - more focus on options. Look forward to hearing from companies that will change the world and my life!
======
ryanschmidt
We're looking to change the way people organize events and groups. Evite
sucks. Facebook events suck. We're a small team (based in LA) with big
problems to solve and moving fast. Contact me at r@trycapsule.com if you find
<http://tryCapsule.com> interesting.

------
jarodym
Did you find a project to work on yet? If you have some interest in social
entrepreneurship shoot me a note. I'm in Malibu, so we're close. Meet for
coffee in SM?

Looking to meet passionate people interested in big ideas.

trauma.barbara@gmail.com

------
md1515
Hey temp, I've actually been debating whether I want to start a project, which
is kind of simple, but could help a lot of people. Let me know if you are
interested - email is in my profile.

------
temp02384
Forgot to include my interests: Sensors, Personal Life Recorders, Mobile (also
know Objective C), and education.

------
paralyt
I'm working on something very important in the education space. Please contact
me at fundbright@gmail.com.

------
temp02384
Based in LA but would relocate for the right opportunity and am very
comfortable with working remotely.

------
rogerjin
Whats your contact information? If you will, shoot me an email at
rogerdjin@gmail.com

------
tranmchau
I'm also interested in talking, shoot me an email, tranmchau@gmail.com

------
jackgavigan
Where are you based?

~~~
jaypreneur
Same question...

And are you willing to work remotely or do you want to work with someone in
the same location?

